
Flixster Uses Message Bots To Trick Their Users into Logging In - staunch
http://www.flixster.com/friends.do?displayComments=&friendsUserId=549716000
======
yaacovtp
That's evil. Why don't the founders use their profiles with a bot. At least
that way new users know there is a busy, real person behind the canned
message.

------
henryw
Pretty funny. Either someone did that on purpose to make it seem like Flixster
uses bots or the coder is lazy, probably underpaid too.

~~~
staunch
Small team. I'm pretty sure its an official bot. My account got the same
thing. It's no secret that they're "aggressive" in their marketing. I think
they've crossed over into doing evil though.

------
budu3
The least they could have done was to code a better Bot.

